# Programmation en C sur Mac



## Marcus (5 Novembre 2001)

Hello tout le monde, 
je suis actuellement étudiant et j'apprends le langage C. Mais voila alors que l'on utilise des pc a l'ecole pour apprendre le C il me serait necessaire d'avoir un soft pour pouvoir bosser le C chez moi sur mon Mac.
Si quelqu'un pourrait me venir en aide, ca serait vraiment cool.
D'avance merci, bye
Marcus
Mon mails est : marcus@hydromail.com


----------



## Einbert (5 Novembre 2001)

Je ne t'envoie pas un mail, mais je te donne la réponse sur le forum, car les forums sont fait pour ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bon, ben le mieux c'est d'avoir OS X, car il y a déjà un compilateur C intégré...tu fais tout à partir du terminal ce qui rend la programmation encore plus fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ! Si tu n'as pas OS X, ben je ne peux que te conseiller de te l'acheter, car si tu dois commencer à programmer, ben alors là, OS X c'est vraiment le pied   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!
Si tu n'as pas OS X et que tu n'as pas envie de l'installer ou tout simplement pas l'argent, ben il existe sous OS 9.x (ce soft existe aussi sur OS X juste pour préciser) Code Warrior de Metrowerks (c'est payant et à ce moment ben c'est nettement moins cher d'acheter OS X  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...Comme compilateur gratuit (du moins il me le semble), ben il y a Think C (un produit Symantek si je ne me trompe pas, mais tu ne vas rien trouver sur leur page me semble-t-il...tu peux toujours essayer une recherche...), car c'est quand même assez vieux, donc fait une recherche sous Google pour Think C...Encore une fois, ben je te conseille d'installer OS X...Si tu as des problèmes durant l'installation, ben tu auras un support gratuit de la part de tous les membres du forum de MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... C'est pas super ça ??

++


----------



## Marcus (5 Novembre 2001)

Tout d'abord merci d'avoir répondu aussi vite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait programmer sous Mac OS X (que je viens bientot avoir). Mais peut on compiler pour des machines a base de processeur pentium ou compatible (des pc sous windoze koi). Sinon je n'ai pas encore trouver think C. Il y a beaucoup de documentation mais peu de site (en fait aucun) propose un download.
Bye, Marcus


----------



## shadok (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Code Warrior de Metrowerks (c'est payant et à ce moment ben c'est nettement moins cher d'acheter OS X ? ) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il y a quelques années de ça, il y avait une version étudiante (tout pareil sauf que tu n'as pas le droit de vendre tes programmes conçu avec...)
l'intérêt de ce genre d'outils, c'est que tout est intégré pour faire des projets, que c'est indenté, qu'il colorie la syntaxe et tout et tout

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Mais peut on compiler pour des machines a base de processeur pentium ou compatible (des pc sous windoze koi) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ton problème sera au niveau de l'interface graphique, mais sinon les autres bibliothèques sont les mêmes normalement


----------



## Einbert (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par shadok:
*

ton problème sera au niveau de l'interface graphique, mais sinon les autres bibliothèques sont les mêmes normalement*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je serais moins optimiste...Bien sûr si tu dois rendre ton fichier.c à l'assistant, il n'y aura pas de problèmes, tant que comme le précise shadok, tu ne fais pas appel à des bibliothèques propres au monde mac, mais je pense guère que tu auras besoin de biblio spéciales au début  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . *Par contre*, tu ne pourras pas rendre de fichiers compilés sur ton mac, car ceux-ci ne pourront pas être exécutés sur un pentium ou autre architecture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Marcus (5 Novembre 2001)

OK je vous remercie tous les 2 pour les précisions que vous m'avez apportés. C'est vraiment appréciable cette solidarité entre les utilisateurs Mac. Je trouve ca super cool.
Pour la compilation je pense que je n'aurais pas de problème car normalement j'aurais toujours le moyen de compiler mes softs sur un pc.
J'espere que Mac OS X est vraiment bien pour programmer car dans quelques temps je serais l'heureux possesseur d'un IceBook et la bete sera equipé de l'OS X.
Encore merci pour les renseignements
Marcus


----------



## Didier Guillion (5 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour,

Le C de Metrowerk (Codewarrior) peut générer du code Intel a partir du Mac (enfin, bon d'apres la doc, mais je ne l'ai jamais essayé)
Les projets crées sont compatibles Mac/PC.

Par contre le Codewarrior est assez (trop!!) cher.

En contrepartie, il est nettement plus facile a utiliser, plus rapide, plus "amical" que le Compilateur C fourni en standard avec le X (mais bon, quand c'est gratuit on ne peut pas trop en demander n'est ce pas)

Pour un petit projet qui depasse pas 5000 lignes de code, tel qu'un projet de Fac, le C livré avec le X est suffisant. J'ai essayé un jour de compiler un vrai projet bien long avec lui je n'ai jamais eut la patience d'attendre la fin...

Cordialement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2001)

Ben, a quoi sert le café alors?
CodeWarrior fait effectivement de la cross-compilation
de PPC vers x86, mais bien plus encore pour peu qu'on y mette le prix. vers une PS2, GameCube, etc...
Si le makefile tient compte des dependances, on ne recompile pas tout a chaque fois, mais je ne suis pas sur que jam sache faire ca...
jam c'est le generateur de makefile a la volee de project builder.


----------



## CFred (19 Novembre 2001)

J'ai deux anciennes versions de CodeWarrior (CD originaux avec toutes la documentation imprimables depuis les CD). Si tu es intérréssé n'hésites pas. CodeWarior permet aussi de programmer en pascal et ce pour n'importe quel plateforme.


----------

